# Radioamatierisms >  TDA7000

## Juris4cm

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...S/TDA7000.html

Sveiki!
Gribu uztaisīt uztvērēju uz 10MHz un izvēlējos TDA7000 dēļ minimālām ārējām komponentēm.. Bet datasheetā nevaru saprast 1 lietu.. var redzēt ka Oscilatoram pieslēgts kontūrs.. L1=56nH, Cp, Cs un Cv nau doti...kā var izrēķināt cik lieliem viņiem jābūt? Un ja tas ir parastais kontūrs, tad kādēļ nevar izmantot tikai Cp? Nekur datasheetā neredzēju apraxtu par tiem C..  Paldies ja kāds palīdzēs  ::

----------


## zzz

Bez datasheetiem ir arii taads lietderiigas lasaamvielas paveids kaa application notes

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/app ... /AN192.pdf

----------


## Juris4cm

Paldies! par notēm nemaz nezināju  ::  Gribēju vēl pajautāt...kapē shēmā ir 2 LC kontūri? Pie antenas un pie oscilatora.. Un vai to kontūru, kas pie antenas vaig regulēt vai nomināli jāatstāj kā shēmā? Kāda ir formula lai izrēķinātu cik lielu Man vaig C pie oscilatora lai dabūtu 10MHz? Es vienk nesaprotu kas tas par tādu kontūru ar kaudzi C.. Paldies vēlreiz  ::

----------

